
Komodo X released – new version of Komodo IDE - vbit
http://komodoide.com/blog/komodo-x-released/
======
vosper
I haven't used Komodo for years, though for a long time I think it was the
only real choice in Python IDEs. I don't know why I stopped using Komodo, but
these days if I want a Python IDE I use PyCharm, which I bought a license for.

So I'll ask the obvious question: Who out there is using Komodo, and why do
you like it?

~~~
Spoom
I bought Komodo 9 fairly recently, soon enough that they gave me a free
license to 10. My situation is a little unique though:

\- 99% of my development is done through a remote connection, almost always
SFTP, as opposed to local

\- Most of it is PHP, with some Node and other general web dev

\- I had previously been using Gedit and felt like trying an IDE as I do every
so often

Komodo got a number of things right:

\- It works on Linux with no problems that I've noticed

\- It's not Java-based, so there's no massive memory usage or random slowdown
due to garbage collection

\- Excellent PHP and JavaScript support with parameter autocorrelation

\- Good enough remote development support (many other IDEs are lacking here)

\- Xdebug support (and supports other languages for step through debugging)

\- Fairly cheap as IDEs go, at $147 for a personal license

Might be worth the trial if you're looking for something new.

~~~
elfyhat
Have you considered using SSHFS? I too do most of my development on remote
systems. Once I discovered SSHFS it was great because I was able to use any
IDE of my choice and I wasn't just stuck with those that offered remote
development support. Since it sounds like you run linux it should be no
problem to get running. I haven't tried it on Windows but from what I
understand it works there too.

~~~
Spoom
I've tried it a couple of times... it introduced a fair bit of lag that I
didn't see with other solutions. Not sure why.

------
vbit
There is also the reduced feature free version called Komodo Edit:
[http://komodoide.com/komodo-edit/](http://komodoide.com/komodo-edit/)

~~~
e12e
Pleasantly surprised to see they provide msi-based installers for Windows, and
not exe-based ones like all too many projects still do.

I'd think companies that provide software like this would have an interest in
a) making the free version (and maybe the trial version) available in the
windows store? And b) (ok, I'm somewhat biased, I just think it's soo
delightful to use) a scoop.sh-package for easy install to those few that have
discovered the joy that is scoop.sh. Shouldn't be too hard, could probably
model on the scoop.sh package for visual studio:
[https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop-
extras/blob/master/visu...](https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop-
extras/blob/master/visualc.json) (which should probably be updated to
vs2015)).

~~~
NTripleOne
Out of curiosity, what benefit does an .msi installer provide over for
example, nullsoft's or installshield?

~~~
hackbinary
Exe installers in general, and nullsoft and inno in particular create windows
installers that are non standard. Please do not use them. Please only make
.msi installers. I have to deploy 1000's of apps across our network, and .exe
installers cause so much pain. If you are going to have have some sort of .exe
installer, please ensure that you document how to run the installer in a quiet
way, and how to customise the installation from the commandline.

------
tuananh
I've never heard of this IDE until today but they get to version 10 which mean
they've been around for quite a long time.

Can someone share their experience using this? Versus others IDE.

~~~
vatotemking
Im a former Komodo Edit (the free version of Komodo IDE) user before finally
switching to JetBrain products. 3 things that come to mind:

* Komodo is built on top of Mozilla app framework. Its lighter in terms of startup time and memory footprint than java based IDE.

* Its search feature is so good that I sometimes use it to find files in my computer.

* Komodo IDE is rather expensive which stopped me from upgrading. Though I think they lowered their prices lately.

~~~
explorigin
I don't think they lowered their prices but Jetbrains did raise their prices
recently so there is a little bit of price competition now. Before, Pycharm
was $100 where Komodo was $250 and PyCharm worked better. Now PyCharm is
$200/yr. so the $50 difference might be enough if Komodo is significantly
faster than PyCharm (which is pretty slow sometimes).

~~~
geoelectric
Individual PyCharm is $90/73/51 for the first three years, $51/yr after.
Corporate-purchased licenses are $200/159/119 with a $119 tail.

Doesn't change your point much, but it is cheaper than you indicated (even for
corporate, if the subscription is continuously renewed).

------
stephenr
FYI this is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715286)

------
bedros
after using komodo for few years, I decided to switch to sublime, and I did
not like it; sublime has no clean way to remote edit files

I switched back to komodo 10 Beta, and it's been amazing so far.

------
gamesbrainiac
From what I can see, Komodo's feature set is close to that of PyCharm for
python development, but I have to say, I don't see remote debugging in the
featurelist, or has it been there for a while? Also, can anyone tell me how
komodo's python debugger stacks up to pycharm/pydev?

~~~
IshKebab
Last time I used them, which was about 3 or 4 years ago, PyCharm had okish
Python code completion (i.e. amazing compared to the competition), whereas
Komodo didn't really have any code completion.

Not sure about the debugger.

~~~
th3c00p
Komodo has always had completions for Python.

------
mrmondo
\- Looks to be a mix of Python 2.7 and I see some Java processes running.

\- Can't see any native Puppet integration / support.

~~~
naatan
Komodo does not use any Java what so ever. The only traces of Java you could
find is syntax highlighting support and in the name of JavaScript. We're not a
Java IDE.

It does not have native Puppet integration at the moment. You could add your
vote here:
[https://github.com/Komodo/KomodoEdit/issues/803](https://github.com/Komodo/KomodoEdit/issues/803)

